# Lowering Drivers Seat in Autocruise



## auntygranty (Feb 20, 2008)

Have just lowered the drivers seat in an Autocruise Starblazer... What a :lol: better drive I'm 6ft 2 ins . not that difficult no leisure battery to remove as there was in my last van a nuevo. Seat base aquired in deepest Somerset Oh Ah...Auntygranty


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I assume that you have fitted one of those lower seat bases rather than removing the swivel base? Where did you get it from? how much did it cost?

Do you still have your right knee jammed against the ign. key?

Harvey


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, AuntyGranty, please supply more details! My left knee-cap & neck joints would be ever grateful, too!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Come on AG cough up, don't leave all us crick necked and parcel shelf knee'd in suspense.

SDA


----------



## auntygranty (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Guys-- Sorry for the delay in replying been a bit busy. My last van was a Nuevo ( last of the old model) and I had the seat lowered by Wyvern Accessories Ltd at Chelynch Road, Doulting. SHEPTON MALLET BA4 4PZ phone: 01749 881122, last year. Cost Box £80..Labour £40. It made a hell of a difference, I wasn't driving in a bent position to peer out the windscreen. I removed the box and put the old base back when I part xed it for the Autocruise. Have only just got round to installing it. The box is drilled out for the four bolts that fit to the cab floor. Has four holes for the seat swivel mechanism to fit on and also has the three holes for the handbrake on the side. In the Nuevo the leisure Battery had to be moved as the new box was too low for it, but I did that before hand as I don't like leisure Batts under seats. Whereas I had the seat height adjusted originally in the low position---it's now in the high, just right for me. Obviously if the seat is turned on site to use as the end of a single bed it's lower than the settee and will need a cushion to be level. otherwise no probs... Auntygranty


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm assuming here AG that both the Nuevo and the Starblazer are not on the current X250 chassis or did your old box fit the new chassis?

It's always puzzled me that if you install a lower seat frame on the X250 do you lose the plastic covering trim and the use of the underseat tray? 

SDA


----------



## auntygranty (Feb 20, 2008)

*Lowered seat box*

Steamdrivenandy...Yes.. both vehicles are old models but I would expect the newer model boxes would be available...I did have to mod the furnishings around the seat base.. but this was not difficult Auntygranty.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Lowered seat box*



auntygranty said:


> Steamdrivenandy...Yes.. both vehicles are old models but I would expect the newer model boxes would be available...I did have to mod the furnishings around the seat base.. but this was not difficult Auntygranty.


Not needed on the new model Nuevo Aunty.

I'm 6' 3" and the ISRI seats they are fitted with are fine. I agree though, the earlier ones were a pain in the neck . . . quite literally for we chaps of superior dimensions!! :roll: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

The seat height altering bits are available for the X250, Marcle Leisure feature them on their website and they're possibly needed unless you're a lanky blighter with swanky ISRI seats whose initial is 'Z'!!!!!

However whereas the older Ducato has a box structure, the X250's is a tube frame. I assume the plastic coverings clip onto the original fit frame in some way, but I wonder whether they clip onto the modded frame?

I don't think I've come across anyone who's fitted the X250 variant yet.

SDA :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> . . . unless you're a lanky blighter with swanky ISRI seats whose initial is 'Z'!!!!!


 . . . who had a moment of panic when reading this thread!! 8O 8O

The new Nuevo II doesn't have ISRI seats, and I suddenly wondered if I would be driving like Quasimodo again!!

I'm still not certain, but our dealer is pretty sure the latest seats are the same height as the ISRI - *but *there are no new vans around to "_have a sit in_"!

Dave


----------

